
'Extraordinary thinning’ of ice sheets revealed deep inside Antarctica - olvy0
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/may/16/thinning-of-antarctic-ice-sheets-spreading-inland-rapidly-study
======
perfunctory
"...sea level rise are now running at the extreme end of projections made just
a few years ago."

This becomes a familiar refrain. Reality routinely turns out worse then
predictions.

